# Buffed.de Gewinnspiel



## Damalsca (27. Juli 2010)

Zur 200 Buffed-Show gabs ein gewinnspiel mit 50 Cataclysm Betakeys zu gewinnen.


Meine frage: Hat schon jemand einen von Buffed.de?


----------



## Zniachta (27. Juli 2010)

Hey, ich wollte mich mal erkunden wie das mit der "Preisverleihung" des Jubiläumsgewinnspiels abläuft!

Kriegt da eigentlich jeder eine Nachricht oder kriegen nur bestimmte leute ne Nachricht oder sind die noch garnicht vergeben worden?
(hab so drauf gehofft, dass ich einen Invite krieg^^)

Naja, wenn jemand was weiß, bitte Antworten! 

Mfg, der freundliche Tiroler "Zniachta"


----------



## MarZ^k (27. Juli 2010)

Mach dir keine Sorge, du scheinst das Video nicht aufmerksam geguckt zu haben.
Somit kann die Lösung auch nicht richtig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw.. seit ein paar Minuten fehlt der Link zur 200. Show: 

http://clip2net.com/page/m0/6997759

Sind bestimmt gerade am basteln ^^


----------



## kilerwakka (27. Juli 2010)

MarZ^k schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Sorge, du scheinst das Video nicht aufmerksam geguckt zu haben.
> Somit kann die Lösung auch nicht richtig sein
> 
> 
> ...



das war ja auch so schwer die lösung rauszufindet damit sie ja auch jeder falsch hat


----------



## garuda1987 (27. Juli 2010)

MarZ^k schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Sorge, du scheinst das Video nicht aufmerksam geguckt zu haben.
> Somit kann die Lösung auch nicht richtig sein
> 
> 
> ...




jo stimmt der link ist weg, ich schätzte in 10-20 min wüssen wir mehr viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seelius (27. Juli 2010)

puh dachte schon bin net dabei


----------



## Krimson (27. Juli 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/buffed/news/15806/buffedShow-200-Beta-Keys-fuer-WoW-Cataclysm-Mulgore-in-WoW-Cataclysm-Lego-Universe-und-Gnom-in-Gefahr


----------



## Noenon (27. Juli 2010)

Seelius schrieb:


> puh dachte schon bin net dabei



Jo, so Leute liebe ich grad ma einen Beitrag und dann womöglich noch fleißigen und treuen Buffis die Keys wegklauen. :S


----------



## Zniachta (27. Juli 2010)

MarZ^k schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Sorge, du scheinst das Video nicht aufmerksam geguckt zu haben.
> Somit kann die Lösung auch nicht richtig sein
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich denke ich hab die Lösung sehrwohl richtig^^
Und ich habs mir schon genau angesehen! Aber kann natürlich gut sein, dass ich etwas übehört habe! 

^^


----------



## ben2k (27. Juli 2010)

wir werden alle net dabei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## garuda1987 (27. Juli 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Jo, so Leute liebe ich grad ma einen Beitrag und dann womöglich noch fleißigen und treuen Buffis die Keys wegklauen. :S




Hoffe alle bekommen die gleichen chancen alte hasen wie ich aber auch die neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(solange die neuen auch aktiv bleiben)


----------



## Krimson (27. Juli 2010)

zeit 5 jahren bei buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein alter acc hab ich gelöscht nach nem jahr und hab denn dan erstellt hier also 5 jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (27. Juli 2010)

Wir werden sehen. Wir/Ihr solltet/n aufhören uns/euch so verrückt zu machen, denn es bringt nichts jetzt jede 3 Minuten die E-mails zu durchgucken. Einfach abwarten, Buffed wird sich sicher melden, wenn die Keys und die anderen Gewinne draußen sind.


----------



## Zniachta (27. Juli 2010)

ben2k schrieb:


> wir werden alle net dabei sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Jo, glaub auch! Schade wärs, aber ich gönns jedem der nen Key bekommt!


----------



## Noenon (27. Juli 2010)

garuda1987 schrieb:


> (solange die neuen auch aktiv bleiben)



Glaubst du doch selbst nicht oder?


----------



## ben2k (27. Juli 2010)

garuda1987 schrieb:


> Hoffe alle bekommen die gleichen chancen alte hasen wie aber auch die neuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dass ist das problem ... werden sie net wenn sie net gewinnen und wenn doch .. auch net


----------



## Zniachta (27. Juli 2010)

ben2k schrieb:


> dass ist das problem ... werden sie net wenn sie net gewinnen und wenn doch .. auch net



jo das kann sehr gut sein! wäre schade aber kann man ja auch nichts machen! verstehen würde ichs nicht, aber wer versteht schon "gamer"


----------



## Zniachta (27. Juli 2010)

ben2k schrieb:


> dass ist das problem ... werden sie net wenn sie net gewinnen und wenn doch .. auch net



jo das kann sehr gut sein! wäre schade aber kann man ja auch nichts machen! verstehen würde ichs nicht, aber wer versteht schon "gamer"


----------



## Ehnoah (27. Juli 2010)

Sind 100% nicht die letzen die Verlost werden.. div. Seiten stocken ebenfalls ihre Keys auf ergo wird buffed dies 100% auch tun.


----------



## Nightmear (27. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also mein Mail fach ist leer ...


----------



## Ehnoah (27. Juli 2010)

Zeitlich gesehen haben sie noch 28 Minuten xD dann ist kein Mittag mehr xD

Aber egal wir haben Zeit 1 Tag mehr oder weniger :-)


----------



## Zniachta (27. Juli 2010)

jo ich hoffe nur das sie jedem die gleichen chancen geben! wie manche schon sagten!


----------



## MewMewMewtu (27. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub nicht dass die alle Keys an einem vormittag auswerten. Sie haben nur gesagt, dass sie am Vormittag damit anfangen.
von 10.000 Usern haben Min die 5.000 Mitgemacht.


----------



## Tamîkus (27. Juli 2010)

es werden bestimt die ganzen causals gewinen die eh kaum spielen und die die richtig testen wollen bekommen nie einen


----------



## Dexter2000 (27. Juli 2010)

die müssen ja alle emails durchgucken dann 50-60leute aussuchen für diese preise also geduld.
Viel glück allen mir natürlich auch ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## garuda1987 (27. Juli 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> es werden bestimt die ganzen causals gewinen die eh kaum spielen und die die richtig testen wollen bekommen nie einen




Jo das stimmt ist mir auch aufgefallen das es dieses mal so schlimm is.t ich möchte auch gerne testen, bugs suchen und feedback geben, aber ohne key kein feedback


----------



## Zniachta (27. Juli 2010)

garuda1987 schrieb:


> Jo das stimmt ist mir auch aufgefallen das es dieses mal so schlimm is.t ich möchte auch gerne testen, bugs suchen und feedback geben, aber ohne key kein feedback




meine rede


----------



## Athanor (27. Juli 2010)

ah flames wurden gelöscht, Gut gemacht ;-)

endlich gehts hier wieder ums eigentliche Thema =)


----------



## Wowler12345 (27. Juli 2010)

Zniachta schrieb:


> meine rede



Keine Sorge, es gibt auch so genug Feedback. ^^ Da muss net jeder einen Inv bekommen. ^^

Wünsche euch dennoch viel Glück!


----------



## Thendress (27. Juli 2010)

jo ich wünsch euch auch noch viel glück sowie mir auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den hoff ich mal das hier viele glückliche gewinner nachher sind die.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korlim (28. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht es denn nun aus?Stehen die Gewinner fest?


----------



## Elinya (28. Juli 2010)

Jau würde mich auch mal Interessieren^^


----------



## Lillyan (28. Juli 2010)

News lesen bildet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/15867/Betakey-Verlosung-Gewinner-des-Jubilaeums-Gewinnspiels-stehen-fest-UDPATE


----------

